# Two Dead In Apparent Murder-Suicide



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Pair Found Dead In Gardner Home_

*GARDNER, Mass. -- *Investigators said the deaths of a man and woman in Gardner appear to be a murder-suicide.

The bodies of 44-year-old Deanna Manca and her estranged husband, 45-year-old Thomas Manca, were found Monday night in Deanna Manca's home on Airport Road.

Worcester District Attorney John Conte said preliminary evidence indicates that Thomas Manca killed his wife and then took his own life.

Conte said autopsies were being performed Tuesday.

The district attorney said Deanna Manca had taken out a restraining order against her husband, who was the son of former Gardner Mayor Charles Manca.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

